# More customs cars done...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

all the cars that i worked on .. i dont work on one car i always go back and forth like a multitasking.. been doing it all since summer time. 

one is from JL batmobile - i wanted it to fit on tyco narrow chassis and i did it! it runs fast! i wanted to paint it black but i wont be able to see it when i race it so i mixed it with silver and black with batman decals. what you guys think? lots lots of dremeling, cutting, and the glass part is from JL viper body.

one is lime green tyco charger, one vw truck from claus.

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

forgot one picture of charger..

More cars coming!!! 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This one rules the roost!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, is that a 94 Chevy s10 extended cab?????


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey, is that a 94 Chevy s10 extended cab?????


eh? its a volkswagen truck. 

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice batmobile! Thats pretty tight!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WesJY said:


> eh? its a volkswagen truck.
> 
> Wes


I was just getting my hopes up cause of that other thread.
Could be a dea ringer though, with a bow tie on the front. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Wes, All great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: One cool Batmobile! ..RL


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Batcoupe is awesome!!!! The silver/black tutone really highlights that fastback. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Keep cutting! looks great. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Although I'm not a big Batmobile fan, I like what you did with that one. Reminds me of an old Cadillac on steriods!!! Should make a great racer, hugging the track...I likes the green Hemi!!! ... RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SWEET CHARGER


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Well color my hood black and call me a HEMI...*

Welcome to the Batmobile chop shop...Nice work man!! 

Yeah you lucky dog on getting one of those Claus VW pickups & the Sub Lime Charger looks done up real nice on some steelie rims. Gotta love steelies...

Bob...becoming a HEMI fan now...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for kind words.. it was fun building it.. and bad news is the vw pickup truck broke in pieces.. a freak accident!! i ran over it with my chair i didnt know the car fell.. sighh. 

the batmobile.. i am having alot of fun racing it and my friends wants to ban it!! LOL! i have 4 lane tyco 4 by 15 tracks. its like 90 feet per lane and my batmobile went 4.903 per lap not bad for a STOCK NOS tyco chassis with batmobile body on it!

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

AWESOME Bat Cruiser!!!!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

WesJY said:


> thanks guys for kind words.. it was fun building it.. and bad news is the vw pickup truck broke in pieces.. a freak accident!! i ran over it with my chair i didnt know the car fell.. sighh.
> 
> the batmobile.. i am having alot of fun racing it and my friends wants to ban it!! LOL! i have 4 lane tyco 4 by 15 tracks. its like 90 feet per lane and my batmobile went 4.903 per lap not bad for a STOCK NOS tyco chassis with batmobile body on it!
> 
> Wes


 Can the VW P/U be put back together ? That was a real COOL 'ride !
It would be a shame to lose it !

:thumbsup: I really like your Batmobile concept ! I never liked the JL/AW Batmobile if only for the cat that It was designed to ride too high on the AW T-Jet chassis . I have two of those bodies meaning to morph the 2 into a lowered prototype that would fit lower on the T-Jet but you showed another Idea with the TYCO CHassis. I really like the JL viper glass concept.
I was also toying with the Idea of building my own unique Batmobile.


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

really nice builds wes!love the batmobile,but the charger takes the cake!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> Can the VW P/U be put back together ? That was a real COOL 'ride !
> It would be a shame to lose it !
> 
> :thumbsup: I really like your Batmobile concept ! I never liked the JL/AW Batmobile if only for the cat that It was designed to ride too high on the AW T-Jet chassis . I have two of those bodies meaning to morph the 2 into a lowered prototype that would fit lower on the T-Jet but you showed another Idea with the TYCO CHassis. I really like the JL viper glass concept.
> ...


no hope for the vw truck! SIGH... i ll live.. thats second time it happened to me for past 10 years so thats not bad.. if i broke 20 i ll cry! 

now for the batmobile.. i broke a record on my track.. last friday all my friends tried so hard to beat me.. they even used lexan bodies and some with just tyco chassis (no body) and cannot beat me it was ssooo funny!! we all had fun.. and of course i am nice guy i let them use my batmobile while i use whatever i pick. 

Neal - let me know when you build one up!!! would love to see it. i am a batmobile freak.. i got like 9 so far.. i will post a picture of all when i get it done. 

Wes


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

WesJY said:


> i got like 9 so far..


You're gonna do 9 different variations......right Wes?? Great stuff!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It hurts, oh the pain Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!*



WesJY said:


> thanks guys for kind words.. it was fun building it.. and bad news is the vw pickup truck broke in pieces.. a freak accident!! i ran over it with my chair i didnt know the car fell.. sighh.
> 
> Wes


Oooooooooooh man not that truck...................

I put an Rare Eldon Mustang down on my Bar stool once. Was getting ready to package it up as it sold for a bunch of Cash on Pay-Bay. In a split second I went to do something real quick on my bench and decided to "CRUNCH" sit down. 

Lesson learned: Don't put slot cars on chairs. 

Bob...did you cus a little (I did)...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Oooooooooooh man not that truck...................
> 
> I put an Rare Eldon Mustang down on my Bar stool once. Was getting ready to package it up as it sold for a bunch of Cash on Pay-Bay. In a split second I went to do something real quick on my bench and decided to "CRUNCH" sit down.
> 
> ...


ouch... for me.. i have no idea how it happened.. it was from my work bench and i must have knocked it out while i was using air compressor cleaning something you know how it is. 

Wes


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I dig the VW Truck!
How can I make one?


----------

